# Thoroughly disgusted



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay..so I had the plating guys in Seattle pick up my chrome and look it over. It seems that the other guys didn't prep any of the diecast stuff so it has to be redone. The bumper has to be redone and all the stainless and aluminum had been heated and buffed so bad that it was almost rubbed through. So, I'm waiting to hear what parts are destroyed.....:shutme. I listed that craigslist ad on the forum for all the chrome for a 67 and missed buying it by one day. Would've only cost $300.00. I guess I missed out. If anyone has some good condition headlight bezels and passenger side rocker panel, let me know.
Thanks
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

Now I'M starting to get really pissed off!!!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

PS> I may also need the windshield molding for they heated it up so bad, it got bent. They're going to try and fix it, but they have to see how much they've taken off already.
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just another one of those things........when I do my trim one of these days, I'm going to get educated, bring the buffer into the living room, bolt it to the coffee table, and do it MYSELF. My friend with the '65 had the same thing happen to him. When he tried to explain what was wrong, he got a blank expression and the quenstion "Que?" fired back at him. No way to put stainless back on once it's ground off. And these guys don't CARE that they're destroying 40+ year old vintage parts. Linda, the photo of you in the trunk of your goat with the sandblaster says it all: You have to do it yourself if you want it done completely and correctly. Good luck with these morons.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

unfortunately when you get cheap prices on work you will get cheap quality too..some things it just doesnt pay to cut corners on.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree

Learned that lesson many times over with my former 74 Trans Am. I even had to throw in an refrigerator to a guy who gave me a great price for body work. Turns out I lost out on money, time and the work was extremely sub-par.

I feel your pain Blondie, but you will set it right. Have patients and faith.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

At least it's just bolt on items that are bad and not the whole paint job!! Keep the faith Linda, you'll get it right!


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

i know i spared no expense on items that required it.
just on putting a 67 engine back in my car it cost me nearly 7k as nothing swaps over from a 70 engine
only advantage i have is a good friend that does chroming and anodizing for me for free
i just have to wait till he does a customers batch.
i know my chrome water neck and alt brackets goes great with my chrome alt
woo hoo
dont give up,,itll all come together


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

the thing is guys, it wasn't cutting corners....it was supposed to be professionally done. It costs over $6600. Now, it's going to cost another 4700 to get it redone in Seattle. I've put a dispute on the credit card and the new company will write a letter but what a pain in the *&^%ss!

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man.........6600 is BIG BUCKS, even in CA. It had BETTER be show quality for that kind of scratch. Good luck with the struggle. I'd be considering legal recourse. 
jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

So I go to Canada today and pick up my front bumper that the original plating company redid. Good news. It's actually acceptable! 

Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

I have head light bezels that are driver quality. If interested send me a PM with your email address and I can send you pics.

Bill


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bill???
I sent a PM and didn't hear back from you...my email is [email protected]
Thank you!
Linda


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

I never got your PM. I will take pics tomorrow and send you pics.

Bill


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

Email with pics sent to you yesterday.

Bill


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Bill,
I'll check them out. Didn't have the chance with the election event last night.
Linda


----------

